# Tuning guitars by light



## Bimmerboy (Jul 17, 2006)

Planet Waves recently came out with a little pick shaped tuner that uses two red LED's that strobe against each other at certain frequencies. It's called the S.O.S. (strobe on strobe) tuner. When it's on, and set to tune a particular string, you pluck the string with the pick edge that sticks out, and you hold it near the string. If it's out of tune, you'll see two opposing waves of light reflected off the string. Bringing the string into tune causes the waves to come together and stop moving. Too freakin' cool!... but so obvious that I could kick myself for not inventing it myself... lol.

But anyway, no having to balance a tuner on your lap with the cord constantly trying to pull it off so it can crack on the floor, as no cord is even needed. And, no trying to get a tuner to work for acoustic guitars in a noisy environment.

So far, they only tune a guitar to perfect pitch. In a month or two, there'll be one for bass, but I REALLY want them to come out with a chromatic model for doing sharps and flats.

If I can get a good pic of the light waves off the string, I'll post it. For now, you can look at these things at Planet Waves - S.O.S. tuner


----------



## James S (Jul 17, 2006)

that sounds pretty cool, I'd love to see some video of it in action, if you could even capture it on video.

i've never fully trusted the electronic tuners, too many times I've seen my guitarist or whomever be plugged into one and messing with their tuners and finally puts it away, hits the first chord and it still terribly out of tune  or, maybe thats just the guys I always play with 

This sounds like it works more like those ancient tuners that they have had in every high school band room with the spinning wheel and the strobe light that makes one set of notches on the wheel freeze for any given note when it's in tune. but here the light stays at the right frequency and you're changing the vibration from the string.


----------



## clipse (Jul 17, 2006)

I would love to see these come out for a fiddle. That would be awesome. Unfortunately (watch out, here comes a generalization) most fiddle players aren't too interested in new technology. 

clipse


----------



## Frank Maddix (Jul 17, 2006)

Wot about Jean-Luc Ponty and his perspex fiddle? Eh?


----------



## TORCH_BOY (Jul 17, 2006)

I use an old Conn strobe tuner, it is spot on


----------



## James S (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm a fiddle player very interested in new technology 

For most recording i use just a very low tech fiddle with a good mic, but performing is more difficult. Some of the vocal feedback eliminator products have let me plug my pickups through some big sound systems, but pickups just dont sound good as they mute the sound as they are picking it up. I am currently saving up for a nice new Zetex violin, but even they dont sound as good as a real fiddle with a good mic.

The nice thing about an acoustic fiddle is that you can hear it to tune it, unlike an unplugged electric guitar in a noisy room. Fiddle strings dont vibrate as much since they are shorter, so I'm' not sure they would be as easy to do with a product like this...


----------



## Trashman (Jul 17, 2006)

Holy guitar players, Batman! I just listened to your circa '91 answering machine message. Absolutely incredible! You're right up there with the greats! (I don't know who they are, exactly...uh...Eric Johnson? Steve Vai? Eddie Van Halen? Ingvay Malmsteen?) When you become known as the world's best rock guitarist, how about free autographs for CPF members? (can't wait to ebay your John Hancock!)


----------



## Bimmerboy (Jul 17, 2006)

Trashman said:


> Holy guitar players, Batman! I just listened to your circa '91 answering machine message. Absolutely incredible! You're right up there with the greats!



Wow... now THAT is a compliment, Trashman, and very appreciated! Always great to hear from someone who enjoys speedy guitar... or guitar in general for that matter. And I'll be happy to sign autographs... just think, that and $1.75 will get you a ride on the subway! :rock: LOL

I can do much of the Vai, Johnson, Malmsteen stuff, etc., but if you want to hear someone that'll really blow your mind out, check out my all-time fav rock player, Ron Thal, aka. Bumblefoot. He's actually a member on my forum (known him since around '92... he's from Staten Island), but he hasn't even had as much time for his own forum lately since becoming the new lead guitarist for Guns and Roses. He's a very nice guy, and an absolutely phenomenal player.

I've started practicing and recording again, after more than 10 years of doing neither (teaching only), and will have some new tracks out soon that I'll definitely let you know about. My chops were at their best at around '93 (15 notes per second, picked) and I'm hoping to get back to that without keeling over dead... lol. Not as young as I used to be.

Thanks again, man. Your very gracious words made my night!


----------



## Amorphous (Jul 17, 2006)

James,

WOW you got chops !! Love the Power Cosmic / Satriani. That is some pretty fancy finger works. 

Amorphous

http://www.highperformanceguitar.com/playing/pwrcosmc.mp3


----------



## Bimmerboy (Jul 18, 2006)

Hi, Amorphous. That actually was Satriani doing "Power Cosmic" there, but I can play it. Used to be one of my favorite left hand workouts.

You guys are psyching me up to do some more practicing now! Not sure how much chutzpah I have left tonight, but I'll at least post a link to this little warmup pattern I recorded a few months back while testing my new studio gear. It was literally my first practicing since the early-mid 90's, and I wanted to see what kind of speed I could wrench out before fainting.

Here's the link to it. It's short, but there was definitely sweat involved.

Warmup thing


----------



## voodoogreg (Jul 18, 2006)

TORCH_BOY said:


> I use an old Conn strobe tuner, it is spot on



But is it a 59' conn ST-6? 




[/URL][/IMG] 

I play guitar for a living,(note the too much gear and not enough space problem in pic) and have an unhealthy habit of collecting tuner's those are only three of 78 i own. (sorta a time line from a vintage conn to the korg needle model's and the newer peterson digital "virtual strobe"'s out now.

Biggest tip I can give to tuning and problem's there in, is the ax needs to
be really intonated well and set up. I started on violin at 5 and that really helped my ear to develope pitch, (and hate the fretted guitar and mandolin
because of it!) and have been a piano tuning guild member for 25 yr's. Tuning piano's really teach's good theory on tempered and stretch system's of tuning 
that translate to any instrument. ( I keep a busy schedule in session work because i can double on steel, lap steel, mandolin, and violin and keep 'em in tune)

If i remember i will post some good links for tuning tip's, first would be get a peterson VS series tuner, best for overall use, and does real well on a fiddle using there clamp on mike. VDG 


Bimmer, do i know you?  VDG


----------



## KingSmono (Jul 18, 2006)

Good stuff! I checked out your answering message, and it rocks!  Where do you pick one of those tuners up? I play the drums in a band (www.SmilinMcGee.com) and our lead guitarist has a "tuning pedal"... it's pretty cool, I think it cost him like a hundred bucks... but when you activate the pedal, it cuts power to the amp... so you can tune silently. But when we play acoustic shows, it's back to the old style tuners... the "light" tuner would be really handy!

-Allen


----------



## Bimmerboy (Jul 18, 2006)

Voodooogreg - Very cool old stuff. I remember seeing ads for Conn's and Peterson's in Guitar Player Mag wayyy back. Great point about intonation and setup. You can tune all you want, but if the intonation is out, it's gonna' sound ok at certain parts of the neck, and terrible at others.

Not sure if we know each other. I'm mostly in the teaching circles around the Nassau, L.I. area, used to teach a lot in Queens, went to Five Towns college, and my name is John. Are you from NY? Also, is any of your stuff on the web?

KingSmono - Thank you! Glad you liked it. I used to run that on an old tape answering machine, but gonna' make a new one and figure out how to get it on the Vonage voice mail.

I got mine at The American Guitar Museum in New Hyde Park, NY. But, they should be available at major stores like Sam Ash and Guitar Center. If there aren't any near you, I'm sure they're sold on the web at Musician's Friend or similar.


----------



## lildave (Jul 18, 2006)

ok I get it you set the strobe freq. and strum the string and its in tune the string appears to stand still. mini portabe strobeascope. cool. I alwas thought it would be cool for checking speakers movement. I've see it in a pen.


----------

